# Does colustrum make milk bitter-tasting?



## lilaalil (Sep 5, 2014)

My ff Nubian-mix doe had twins on the 31st, so about 10 days ago. She had more milk than the kids could drink, so I've been milking her for almost a week. The milk still tastes wretched. I think it has improved a little, but not much. Bitter would be best way to describe it. Is this the colustrum? Just wondering if I should start thinking about possible mineral deficiency. I'm reading conflicting info online about what colustrum actually tastes like.


----------



## Suzanne_Tyler (Jul 19, 2014)

Yes, sounds like it's just colostrum. My does' milk tastes bitter at first. 

I've never had one have off flavor milk for more than 3 days though. What is she getting for minerals?


----------



## lilaalil (Sep 5, 2014)

She has Manna Pro Goat minerals free choice, but I haven't copper bolused in almost a year (it's been a crazy year). I also don't have a separate cobalt block.


----------



## mariarose (Oct 23, 2014)

My colostrum (from my goats, not me) does not taste bitter, just different. However, when I fall behind on copper or selenium, the milk tastes wretchedly bitter-sharp.


----------



## lottsagoats1 (Apr 12, 2014)

My girls milk, when laced with colostrum, tastes bitterly salty. Some of them have colostrumy tasting milk for 2-3 weeks after kidding. I wait at least 2 weeks before trying the milk, usually closer to 3 weeks.


----------



## Suzanne_Tyler (Jul 19, 2014)

I'd give another round of copper bolus. Both factors might be contributing.


----------



## lilaalil (Sep 5, 2014)

Suzanne_Tyler said:


> I'd give another round of copper bolus. Both factors might be contributing.


Thanks, will do! Just ordered some more.


----------



## lilaalil (Sep 5, 2014)

The milk is improving! I actually swallowed the spoonful I tasted this morning, instead of spitting it out and rinsing my mouth! Still doesn't taste great, but we are getting there! Cant wait to stop buying store milk!


----------



## Dayna (Aug 16, 2012)

The copper should be here any day too, and that will likely help as well!


----------

